# And the next Doctor Who is going to be.....



## Balbi (Jan 2, 2009)

.....announced on Saturday.

Beeb link



Anyone guess who?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 2, 2009)

As long as it isn't James Fucking Nesbitt I'm not immensely bothered.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 2, 2009)

Me


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 2, 2009)

Robert  Mugabe


----------



## madzone (Jan 2, 2009)

Someone ginger


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 2, 2009)

Paterson Joseph.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 2, 2009)

Paterson Joseph.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2009)

Paterson Joseph.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2009)

Smarmy boss from _Peep Show_.


----------



## Ozric (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Paterson Joseph.



that'd be awesome if true, but what about the next run of survivors


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 2, 2009)

why have they changed so quickly? Has it always been like this?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> why have they changed so quickly? Has it always been like this?



no. It has been quicker changeovers since the new series. The show being such an institution actors don't seem to want to spend too long in it lest they become typecast. Spose it's different in the large and incestuous US tv sci fi acting community.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> that'd be awesome if true, but what about the next run of survivors





Who gives a fuck!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Who gives a fuck!



man you are so jaded. That series was just hotting up


----------



## Balbi (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, but Moffat led Who with Joseph and guest writing from Gaiman - THAT SHIT IS ON.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Yeah, but Moffat led Who with Joseph and* guest writing from Gaiman* - THAT SHIT IS ON.




is this for real *crosses fingers*


----------



## Balbi (Jan 2, 2009)

Nah, that's my rampant fanboyism getting the better of me.

But come on. It's fucking De Carabas in a TIME MACHINE.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Nah, that's my rampant fanboyism getting the better of me.
> 
> But come on. It's fucking De Carabas in a TIME MACHINE.



true. I'd cancel a thousand series to get de carabas in the tardis, with that weird hair and the ruffs and leather greatcoat etc


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ozric said:


>



Now Bill Bailey would make a BRILLIANT Doctor.


----------



## Roxy641 (Jan 2, 2009)

He once performed the Doctor Who theme tune "Doctor Qui" (spelling?) as
a Belgium jazz... 

Roxy641



Bakunin said:


> Now Bill Bailey would make a BRILLIANT Doctor.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 2, 2009)

Bradley Walsh.


----------



## Azrael (Jan 2, 2009)

everybody said:
			
		

> Paterson Joseph.


I'm guessing this is because Phillip Rhys blurted it out on News24 a while back. 

Saw Mr Joseph on state at the National in _Elmina's Kitchen_, and he was superb, so I'm hoping the News24 cock-up is true. 

He just needs to reprise his character from _Neverwhere_ to make a most interesting Doctor.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2009)

Azrael said:


> I'm guessing this is because Phillip Rhys blurted it out on News24 a while back.
> 
> Saw Mr Joseph on state at the National in _Elmina's Kitchen_, and he was superb, so I'm hoping the News24 cock-up is true.
> 
> He just needs to reprise his character from _Neverwhere_ to make a most interesting Doctor.



i predicted it ages ago, so if it is true I deserve a prize


----------



## Azrael (Jan 2, 2009)

Would Sir like a Dalek or Cyberman delivered?


----------



## LindaR (Jan 2, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> Paterson Joseph.



Fingers crossed...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 3, 2009)

But he was shit in survivors. Really, really cant see the appeal. 

I'm guessing this is a beefcake rather than acting ability thing?

An Old fogey like Bill Nighy would get my vote.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2009)

The winner of Celebrity (I use the word 'celebrity' loosely) Big Brother should get it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> that'd be awesome if true, but what about the next run of survivors



Actually I don't think it would be that good, I just wanted a long run of posts reading the same thing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 3, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Bradley Walsh.



Now *that* would make me stab my own eyes out!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> But he was shit in survivors. Really, really cant see the appeal.
> 
> I'm guessing this is a beefcake rather than acting ability thing?
> 
> An Old fogey like Bill Nighy would get my vote.



He's great as De Carabas in Neverwhere and great in Peep Show.

In survivors he was upstaged by creepy psycho bloke


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2009)

Joe Pasquale?
Howard Brown?


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 3, 2009)

Apparently a lot of late betting has gone on this bloke - Matt Smith. I can't remember ever seeing him in anything though he looks like Ricky Butcher channelling Frankenstein's Monster.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> He's great as De Carabas in Neverwhere and great in Peep Show.
> 
> In survivors he was upstaged by creepy psycho bloke



I thought he was quite good in Survivors, albeit in a rather under-written role. I like Joseph a lot actrually (apart from his crap Yank accent in Hyde) and really hope he's the new Doctor.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 3, 2009)

Vladimir Putin.


----------



## Gmart (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is a list of latest betting with Robert Carlyle apparently the favourite.

Nigel Harman might be good or someone older like Nighy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

2/1: Robert Carlyle
*4/1: Jason Statham
6/1: James Nesbitt*
7/1: John Simm
10/1: Julian Walsh
12/1: Daniel Radcliffe
14/1: Nigel Harman
16/1: Bill Nighy
*25/1: Catherine Tate
33/1: Billie Piper**

dear fucking god no



* as fucking if


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 3, 2009)

that list is more fictional than the show!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> that list is more fictional than the show!



ennit. John Simms?  did it escape the listers notice that people who have played major assistants/baddies are extremely unlikely choices for new doc?


----------



## Gmart (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> as fucking if



And John Simm is similarly likely - ie not at all...

And can Nigel Harman act well enough? Sure the girls would like him, but only on mute...


----------



## Azrael (Jan 3, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> But he was shit in survivors. Really, really cant see the appeal.


He was also poor in a first series _Doctor Who_ episode (think it was "The Parting of the Ways", the one with the Daleks on the spacestation). It was a rotten part. I didn't see _Survivors_, but if the role was similar, it seems that Mr Joseph gives the material the respect it deserves. Fair enough. 

The _Elmina's Kitchen_ performance convinced me. It shows up on BBC4 from time to time, for anyone who wants to check it out. 

Mr Joseph as the Marquis de Carabas in _Neverwhere_. 

From the (deeply unimaginative) bookies list, Robert Carlyle is the only contender I'd be happy with, but Mr Joseph would be a more versitile choice. (Unless Mr Carlyle has greater range than I've given him credit for.)


----------



## elbows (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> no. It has been quicker changeovers since the new series. The show being such an institution actors don't seem to want to spend too long in it lest they become typecast.



Eccleston went quickly, but Tennant has been in the role about the same length of time as many of the original Doctors. Tom Baker being in the role for a long time, the multi-part episode format of the past, along with infinite repeats and time moving slower when younger, makes it seem like they change more quickly these days.


----------



## Azrael (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd love to see Mr Eccleston reprise the role, if only to shock the heck out of everyone.


----------



## madzone (Jan 3, 2009)

He was shit


----------



## Azrael (Jan 3, 2009)

Mr Eccleston's comedy gurning got painful, but he handled the dramatic stuff brilliantly. Watching him slowly boil over in "Dalek" was a highlight of the first series.


----------



## madzone (Jan 3, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Mr Eccleston's comedy gurning got painful, but he handled the dramatic stuff brilliantly. Watching him slowly boil over in "Dalek" was a highlight of the first series.


 
He takes himself too seriously to be dr who


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have heard it is going to be Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Epico (Jan 3, 2009)

Whoever it is, fuckloads of people will cry "oh no, they're rubbish..."

I still don't get all this interest in what appears to be a children's programme.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2009)

Epico said:


> Whoever it is, fuckloads of people will cry "oh no, they're rubbish..."
> 
> I still don't get all this interest in what appears to be a children's programme.



I have never seen a single episode of Doctor Who. I don't really feel like I am missing out.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2009)

Epico said:


> Whoever it is, fuckloads of people will cry "oh no, they're rubbish..."
> 
> I still don't get all this interest in what appears to be a children's programme.



Me neither. I watched the first episode of the Ecclestone series and switched off after about 20 minutes.


----------



## Azrael (Jan 3, 2009)

madzone said:


> He takes himself too seriously to be dr who


With a show this madcap it's either that or reincarnating Tom Baker.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 3, 2009)

It won't be anyone well known already I would think.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 3, 2009)

Dr Who only works for me when watching it with kids. They get scared and hide behind the sofa and stuff and it all sudenly makes sense


----------



## harpo (Jan 3, 2009)

Wasn't it going to be Billie Piper?  Well as long as it's not Mark Benton as he plays virtually every other role on the telly.


----------



## harpo (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> 2/1: Robert Carlyle
> *4/1: Jason Statham
> 6/1: James Nesbitt*
> 7/1: John Simm
> ...





Ooooh now Nigel Harman...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2009)

Bill Nighy would be quality!


----------



## madzone (Jan 3, 2009)

Epico said:


> Whoever it is, fuckloads of people will cry "oh no, they're rubbish..."
> 
> I still don't get all this interest in what appears to be a children's programme.


 You have no soul


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 3, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Bill Nighy would be quality!



Fuck off, he's as stiff as the Zimmer frame he uses! 

As for that list of DotCommunist's, I wouldn't piss on any of them, especially that gurning twat Nesbitt or that dwarf Carlyle.

Paterson Joseph, or, at a pinch, I'd settle for Lemmy from Motorhead.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2009)

i do like the idea of paterson joseph, or chiwitel ejiofor as was mentioned on BBC earlier.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

Epico said:


> Whoever it is, fuckloads of people will cry "oh no, they're rubbish..."
> 
> I still don't get all this interest in what appears to be a children's programme.



It's worth watching if you like silly sci fi tv.

what strikes me as far more bizarre is plenty of seemingly normal people watching a sad group of has beens in a closed house with Davina doing the cheerleading


----------



## Azrael (Jan 3, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> ... chiwitel ejiofor as was mentioned on BBC earlier.


Ah, "the Operative" from _Serenity_.

If we can't have Mr Joseph, yes, oh yes!


----------



## madzone (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> It's worth watching if you like silly sci fi tv.
> 
> what strikes me as far more bizarre is plenty of seemingly normal people watching a sad group of has beens in a closed house with Davina doing the cheerleading


 Exactly this


----------



## Santino (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> It's worth watching if you like silly sci fi tv.
> 
> what strikes me as far more bizarre is plenty of seemingly normal people watching a sad group of has beens in a closed house with Davina doing the cheerleading


Or the people who click on, and then read, a whole thread about a programme that they purport not to have any interest in, and then post something about how they have no interest in the programme.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Or the people who click on, and then read, a whole thread about a programme that they purport not to have any interest in, and then post something about how they have no interest in the programme.



oh come on, who doesn't enjoy a good sneer?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Or the people who click on, and then read, a whole thread about a programme that they purport not to have any interest in, and then post something about how they have no interest in the programme.



But how will we be able to know and understand others, if not through their proclamations of what they like/dislike? 



crap/not crap: the gateway to the soul.


----------



## Santino (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> oh come on, who doesn't enjoy a good sneer?


My favourite is probably Cyril Sneer.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 3, 2009)

Jason Statham would be hilarious


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2009)

mauvais said:


> Jason Statham would be hilarious


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2009)

When is this being announced then? Not that there has been one good new episode of doctor who. In fact all the old ones were shit but can't help loving and hating them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When is this being announced then? Not that there has been one good new episode of doctor who. In fact all the old ones were shit but can't help loving and hating them.



bb1, doctor who confidential 5.10 pm


----------



## Gmart (Jan 3, 2009)

In Doctor Who Confidential today - ie in about an hour...


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 3, 2009)

I bet it'll be right at the end of the show too.

Scamming bastards.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 3, 2009)

I really don't think Doctor who can be called Sci Fi, it used to be before it the series came out in the new format a fe years ago.  But this is not sci fi now, it's about as sci fi as a can of beans


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> I really don't think Doctor who can be called Sci Fi, it used to be before it the series came out in the new format a fe years ago.  But this is not sci fi now, it's about as sci fi as a can of beans




New format isn't radically new, just tweaked structurally.

Plus if a far future do-gooder traveling around in a Space/Time machine cannot be called sci fi then what can?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> ennit. John Simms?  did it escape the listers notice that people who have played major assistants/baddies are extremely unlikely choices for new doc?



It worked for Colin Baker.  He actually shot Peter Davison's doctor in one story, and later on took over his job!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

Bungle73 said:


> It worked for Colin Baker.  He actually shot Peter Davison's doctor in one story, and later on took over his job!





Colin Baker was a Fail Doctor


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Colin Baker was a Fail Doctor



I liked him, but then he was one of the ones I grew up with.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

This hasnt leaked, yet, has it...?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> New format isn't radically new, just tweaked structurally.
> 
> Plus if a far future do-gooder traveling around in a Space/Time machine cannot be called sci fi then what can?



a can of beans


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

Bungle73 said:


> I liked him, but then he was one of the ones I grew up with.



yeah, for similar reasons I really rate Sylvester Mcoy era Who, though most people slate it


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah, for similar reasons I really rate Sylvester Mcoy era Who, though most people slate it



see now you are talking, he is quality, the one where he was in a skyscraper with the evil submarines in a pool at the top of it, now that was scary shit.

A lot better than the catherine tate days


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> though most people slate it



Yes, it was really shit. I gave up in the end. I bought one DVD and immediately regretted it. The other old whos are shit but they are entertaining shit, McCoy is just shit shit shit. 

PS

Rutabowa owns McCoys Dr Who hat (U75 Fact Fans)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes, it was really shit. I gave up in the end. I bought one DVD and immediately regretted it. The other old whos are shit but they are entertaining shit, McCoy is just shit shit shit.
> 
> PS
> 
> Rutabowa owns McCoys Dr Who hat (U75 Fact Fans)










Best.Companion.ever


----------



## punkrockfaggot (Jan 3, 2009)

When/where will it be announced?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Best.Companion.ever



Who's that then? She's cute


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Who's that then? She's cute



That's Ace, Mcoys companien after Bernie.

She has interests that include bombmaking and loud music


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

Ace was, well, ace. She was like an early draft of Rose (urban, street-smart, used slang, didn't always treat the Doctor with respect...)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> She has interests that include bombmaking and loud music



What with that and the RPG in the picture, I think I've just fallen in love


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> What with that and the RPG in the picture, I think I've just fallen in love



I was there first, join the back of the queue

*holding a torch since 1989*


----------



## punkrockfaggot (Jan 3, 2009)

Five minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*joysposion*


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't reckon anyone's going to top David Tennant. He's the best Dr Who evah!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 3, 2009)

editor said:


> I don't reckon anyone's going to top David Tennant. He's the best Dr Who evah!



Where's that deckchair gone?


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

editor said:


> I don't reckon anyone's going to top David Tennant. He's the best Dr Who evah!



[chair, popcorn, beer]


----------



## punkrockfaggot (Jan 3, 2009)

The way they're talking, I've got the feeling he's going to be a young attractive stud.

damn


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 3, 2009)

punkrockfaggot said:


> The way they're talking, I've got the feeling he's going to be a young attractive stud.



I've already turned the job down since you ask.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

It's going to be Matthew whatshisface from Northampton. He was at school a year or so ahead of me.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 3, 2009)

Which Urban poster would make the best 'Doctor'?

'Mrs Quoad'?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

El Jefe


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 3, 2009)

Balbi said:


> El Jefe



God no


----------



## Iguana (Jan 3, 2009)

How much more of this mutual wankfest do we have to watch before they tell us.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

TBH, im watching it going 'SQUEEEEEEEEE' at the fantasticness of new who.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 3, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> Which Urban poster would make the best 'Doctor'?
> 
> 'Mrs Quoad'?




PhilDwyer!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

Love seeing clips of old doctor who's back from the hartnell/troughton eras like the ones they just showed!


----------



## madzone (Jan 3, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> Which Urban poster would make the best 'Doctor'?
> 
> 'Mrs Quoad'?


Dotty Com


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

Patrick Troughton FTW

(and I'm loving this old Who clip show, btw, making me squeeee like a real Fan Boy)


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't get McGann clips then


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

They've dropped enough hints about him being young, so.....it HAS to be the guy from the Titanic episode....


----------



## badlands (Jan 3, 2009)

Billie Piper is 26.

Is it her?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Smith_(British_actor)

Wiki updated. It's him.

They've said he's 26.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 3, 2009)

liampreston said:


> They've dropped enough hints about him being young, so.....it HAS to be the guy from the Titanic episode....



RTD said it is someone he would have loved to work with, which suggests it isn't someone who has been on the show.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.exposay.com/celebrity-photos/charlie-cox-stardust-los-angeles-premiere-0hNaOv.jpg


Charlie Cox is 26


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

Is that the lad from Stardust? 

That's another Gaiman plus.

FUCK OFF COLIN BAKER


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

There's a mcgann clip.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

Paul McGann, aww, bless. He would have been an ace Doctor....


----------



## badlands (Jan 3, 2009)

It's gonna be Russell Tovey.

Nailed on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Paul McGann, aww, bless. He would have been an ace Doctor....



Yup.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

Phwoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar, sophia myles.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone else going to confirm that it's definitely someone who isn't the bloke who it definitely was in the previous post?


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

NOOOOOOoooooooooo

Paterson Joseph damn it!!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

HAHAHAHAH.

I went to school with The Doctor


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

:|


----------



## wiskey (Jan 3, 2009)

matt smith looks proper dull


----------



## big eejit (Jan 3, 2009)

He looks like a right knob.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

...He looks about 12.

You know you're old when the Doctor looks so young......


----------



## wiskey (Jan 3, 2009)

he sounds dull too. 

and he has silly hair.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

I am properly amused at this news.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 3, 2009)

Judging book by it's cover, but


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm completely underwhelmed with indifference.

And he has no eyebrows.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2009)

He looks alright to me


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

What an odd choice.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 3, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Judging book by it's cover, but



yeah I'm picky though  I didn't watch any of the ones with Martha cos I didn't take to her either. Thoroughly enjoyed the last series though.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it Matt Smith or someone else?

What am I doing, expecting a serious answer to that on here. Doh!


----------



## fieryjack (Jan 3, 2009)

he looks like a Frankenstein's monster freak baby in the interview clips. Looks all right in the clips, too young to be the doctor though.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

I've just be deluged in texts from mates going 'WTF, how is he the next doctor' 

Northampton represent!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I've just be deluged in texts from mates going 'WTF, how is he the next doctor'



I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 3, 2009)

He sounds too posh to be the doctor. A Dr Who for the David Cameron age.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 3, 2009)

wiskey said:


> yeah I'm picky though  I didn't watch any of the ones with Martha cos I didn't take to her either.



That's cause she can't act.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 3, 2009)

big eejit said:


> He sounds too posh to be the doctor. A Dr Who for the David Cameron age.



He played a cockernee boy in the thing I saw him in with Billie Piper. I have to say at first I thought he would be shit but he was really good. 

David Tennant's scottish you know


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 3, 2009)

Time And Relative Dimensions In Fail.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh God he just stared into the camera with those delicious almond eyes and......Sorry, heh, I'll be over there if you want me.....


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

big eejit said:


> He sounds too posh to be the doctor. A Dr Who for the David Cameron age.



He went to an Independent boys school


----------



## Vash (Jan 3, 2009)

Its the hair that won it.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 3, 2009)

trashpony said:


> He played a cockernee boy in the thing I saw him in with Billie Piper. I have to say at first I thought he would be shit but he was really good.
> 
> David Tennant's scottish you know



Yeah, but he sounded 100% like a posh boy doing cockney.


----------



## punkrockfaggot (Jan 3, 2009)

He looks like a Toff Frankenstein.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## fieryjack (Jan 3, 2009)

punkrockfaggot said:


> He looks like a Toff Frankenstein.


----------



## Vash (Jan 3, 2009)

Surprised at how fast wikipedia got updated.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2009)

The man who put the 'who?' in Dr Who.


----------



## janeb (Jan 3, 2009)

He does look kinda alien though

*reserving judgement*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

scifisam said:


> The man who put the 'who?' in Dr Who.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 3, 2009)

Seems a bit young to me...but then Peter Davison was very young he he started.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

Vash said:


> Surprised at how fast wikipedia got updated.



You shouldn't, heh, there's something Sci-Fi about how quick Wiki gets updated 

Here's another pic of him - 

http://www.troikatalent.com/images/large_images/Smith_Matt.jpg


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 3, 2009)

Fuck, my mate told me he was going to be the new Doctor... three weeks ago. Shoulda placed a bet then, I would've cleaned up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

I like the cut of this new fellows gib.

Could make a Legendary doc


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 3, 2009)

I knew all those names with the bookies' odds listed would be total red herrings.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 3, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I knew all those names with the bookies' odds listed would be total red herrings.


Not quite - the rumour doing the rounds is that Moffat wanted Paterson Joseph, and Smith was forced on him by the BBC who wanted a Tennant-a-like to appeal to the young ladies. The whole fucking _point_ of regeneration is that you end up with someone different - but the BBC are shit-scared of rocking the boat now.

Still, the youngfella deserves a fair crack of the whip. Be interesting to see what he comes up with.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I am properly amused at this news.



He is a year older than me and went to the same school I did= I might have touched him once


----------



## claphamboy (Jan 3, 2009)

big eejit said:


> He sounds *too posh* to be the doctor. A Dr Who for the David Cameron age.



*waits arrival of trev*


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

DC, he was Head Boy or some shit


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I like the cut of this new fellows gib.
> 
> Could make a Legendary doc



You're just being a Northampton patriot. 

He could well be fine, though - I've never seen him in anything, so wouldn't know. I guess it's not surprising they've gone for someone pretty young. My daughter's comment, however, was that 'he doesn't look like he'd be as good as the doctor we have now,' but that's just because she likes Tennant so much.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

madzone said:


> Dotty Com



you noes it. I veer between silliness and pompous moralising in equal measure.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

Balbi said:


> DC, he was Head Boy or some shit



Ah ha ha, probably one of them Bigger Boys I looked at and thought 'Look at that strutting cunt with his muscles and his stubble


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I'd never heard of Tennant before he got the nod, and I've never heard of this bloke either so I'm willing to wait and see what he makes of it. Far more exciting is the news that Moffat is the new head writer, Tennant was great but some of the episodes last season would have been mediocre no matter who was playing the big fella.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

scifisam said:


> You're just being a Northampton patriot.



Ultimate oxymoron 


There's the exception that proves the rule in Mr Moore though.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 3, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> Not quite - the rumour doing the rounds is that Moffat wanted Paterson Joseph, and Smith was forced on him by the BBC who wanted a Tennant-a-like to appeal to the young ladies. The whole fucking _point_ of regeneration is that you end up with someone different - but the BBC are shit-scared of rocking the boat now.



How truth do you think there is to that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I've just be deluged in texts from mates going 'WTF, how is he the next doctor'
> 
> Northampton represent!



In your face every other region in the land!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Ah ha ha, probably one of them Bigger Boys I looked at and thought 'Look at that strutting cunt with his muscles and his stubble



Being a year or two below you, he probably made me shit my pants as a n00b.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

Balbi said:


> He went to an Independent boys school



Hey, just because it was the poshest school in a largely w/c town don't make it posh on the scale of poshness.

After all they accepted scum like me.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

In other Northampton news, my old class and team mate Paul Diggin scored a try after running 50 yards for Northampton Saints vs Bristol.

I love how my peers are all successful while i'm fapping to Billie Piper in my cold damp flat


----------



## punkrockfaggot (Jan 3, 2009)

He is neither Bill Bailey nor fuckable. And that's all that matters.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

scifisam said:


> You're just being a Northampton patriot.
> 
> .



I went to the same school, used the same changing rooms and shared the same air. Hell I might have sat on a bog warmed by Doctor Whos' buttocks.

In Your Face to everyone in the world. I shared a school with Doctor Who


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2009)

It'd be cool if they really made a thing about him being young, and dressed him in hoodies and jeans, dyed part of his hair and gave him a new gadget disguised as a an iPod.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 3, 2009)

I am trying to find clips of him in Party Animals (which I didn't see), to get an impression of him....

But we've got a year to wait at the least....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

Balbi said:


> In other Northampton news, my old class and team mate Paul Diggin scored a try after running 50 yards for Northampton Saints vs Bristol.
> 
> I love how my peers are all successful while i'm fapping to Billie Piper in my cold damp flat



Do you remember Mr. Riman the Dryman from DT class?

I bet Driman remembers New Doctor Matt


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

scifisam said:


> It'd be cool if they really made a thing about him being young, and dressed him in hoodies and jeans, dyed part of his hair and gave him a new gadget disguised as a an iPod.



I want it to be as dark as it can get, with him playing the full 960 years of age


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 3, 2009)

Too young and too posh.


----------



## punkrockfaggot (Jan 3, 2009)

I sort of hope the doctor gets granted some extra lives so this institution can carry on for a while longer.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

punkrockfaggot said:


> I sort of hope the doctor gets granted some extra lives so this institution can carry on for a while longer.



given how the Master has managed to scavenge life well after his alloted regeneration span of 12, I think the doc will go on


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

Heh I saw him last year in the short lived Party Animals and said to a mate he'd make a great Dr!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> given how the Master has managed to scavenge life well after his alloted regeneration span of 12, I think the doc will go on



But didn't he do that by taking over other peoples bodies (keeper of Traken)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But didn't he do that by taking over other peoples bodies (keeper of Traken)



He has used other methods. What was that flame of life thing he nicked?


----------



## big eejit (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> given how the Master has managed to scavenge life well after his alloted regeneration span of 12, I think the doc will go on



My mate has written a couple of Dr Who books for the BBC and he reckons they'll just blag it. The franchise is too valuable to shut it down.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2009)

big eejit said:


> My mate has written a couple of Dr Who books for the BBC and he reckons they'll just blag it. The franchise is too valuable to shut it down.



^^^
This. They have ignored loads of other things along the way so why not re-generations?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 3, 2009)

The easiest way is to just not mention it, or fanwank that it was a limit imposed by the now non-existent Time Lord Council or whatever.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2009)

Or say that the limit was because it wasn't safe to regenerate more often, but say that it _can_ be safe if you get a certain magic gubbins which only exists in a remote location on a distant planet where the people are all a bit dodgy and the wildlife is hungry, so the Dr and his companions have to battle them to get the magic gubbins and regenerate more. 

Probably either the dodgy aliens or the hungry alien animals will injure the doctor so badly that it'll be a close call whether the companions can get the magic gubbins to him in time, and unexpected help comes to them in the form of whoever the major villain of the piece might be in that series.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 3, 2009)

big eejit said:


> My mate has written a couple of Dr Who books for the BBC and he reckons they'll just blag it. The franchise is too valuable to shut it down.


That didn't stop them from canceling it in 1989.  The show could have run its course by then anyway, either that or they'll come up with some weeze to get around it.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmmm.... literally... Doctor... Who?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Or say that the limit was because it wasn't safe to regenerate more often, but say that it _can_ be safe if you get a certain magic gubbins which only exists in a remote location on a distant planet where the people are all a bit dodgy and the wildlife is hungry, so the Dr and his companions have to battle them to get the magic gubbins and regenerate more.
> 
> Probably either the dodgy aliens or the hungry alien animals will injure the doctor so badly that it'll be a close call whether the companions can get the magic gubbins to him in time, and unexpected help comes to them in the form of whoever the major villain of the piece might be in that series.



Well Lungbarrow states that the House Looms weave in 12 regenerations into the Time Lord.

Economics will of course circumnavigate this issue


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

Get off the net DC, demons is on.

Gene The Vampire Hunter


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2009)

he isn't bad - he was ok in party animals, and i enjoyed him in that estate agent comedy with kris marshall last year (that was him wasn't it? looks like the same dude).

patterson joseph would've been better, but never mind...


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 3, 2009)

scifisam said:


> My daughter's comment, however, was that 'he doesn't look like he'd be as good as the doctor we have now,' but that's just because she likes Tennant so much.


See, that's the thing - the BBC want a Doctor who's just like Tennant, 'cause they're terrified of changing up the character too much. But the show's newfound constituency of teenage girls who fancy Tennant's arse will hate the new Doctor _just because he's not Tennant_.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 3, 2009)

big eejit said:


> My mate has written a couple of Dr Who books for the BBC and he reckons they'll just blag it. The franchise is too valuable to shut it down.


Of course they will! _As if_ the BBC top brass will go, "Our flagship show with its ten million viewers will have to end now, because of a line of dialogue in a story from 1975".


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2009)

Innit, they could bring in the Rani or something.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> Too young and too posh.



Yeah because Tennant was salt of the earth/ex miner working class...


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Well Lungbarrow states that the House Looms weave in 12 regenerations into the Time Lord.
> 
> Economics will of course circumnavigate this issue



So the magic gubbins is a bew loom to weave with. 



elevendayempire said:


> See, that's the thing - the BBC want a Doctor who's just like Tennant, 'cause they're terrified of changing up the character too much. But the show's newfound constituency of teenage girls who fancy Tennant's arse will hate the new Doctor _just because he's not Tennant_.



He does look like a bit of a Tennant-alike, and you're right - that'd be a big mistake. But they might change his look when it comes to the series proper.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 3, 2009)

scifisam said:


> So the magic gubbins is a bew loom to weave with.
> 
> 
> 
> He does look like a bit of a Tennant-alike, and you're right - that'd be a big mistake. But they might change his look when it comes to the series proper.


That's true. Just watching the interview with him now, I kinda like his mad expansive hand gestures. It is a trifle worrying that the Doctor is now younger than me - I thought I had a few years left. But he seems pretty good, and genuinely excited about the prospects of the role.

I just hope they don't abandon the Doctor's contemporary look - one of the biggest mistakes the show made in the 80s was going from Tom Baker's 70s-student look to the frock coats and question-mark fuckery of Davison, Colin Baker and Sylvester McCoy. By the time McGann came round, it was received wisdom that the Doctor should be a floppy-haired tit in a frock coat - even Moffat said as much in an interview - and Russell T Davies thankfully blew that out of the water with Christopher Eccleston's leather jacket.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2009)

Never heard of the bloke before, but he certainly has the right look.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 3, 2009)

Saw MS in the Pullman thing and "Party Animals"; never ever envisaged him as the Doctor but I can kinda see him in the role. Good for him!

I would have preferred Patterson Joseph but at least they didn't go for Russel Tovey.

All in all, an interesting choice.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

The only person I reckon would be better than him is Kwame Kwei-Armah.


----------



## Ceej (Jan 3, 2009)

I got married in 1982......the year this whippersnapper was born. I is officially old.


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 3, 2009)

Bloody hell. I'm getting old.


----------



## rollinder (Jan 3, 2009)

liampreston said:


> ...He looks about 12.
> 
> You know you're old when the Doctor looks so young......


 
one of the companions says just that in a new/missing adventure 
think it's Cold Fusion when both the 7th & 5th Doctor turn up in the same book.


----------



## rollinder (Jan 3, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I'm completely underwhelmed with indifference.
> 
> And he has no eyebrows.


 
neither's the Mona Lisa /Tom Baker/Lala Ward fact!


----------



## ajdown (Jan 3, 2009)

Isn't there something about the Doctor looking younger on each regeneration somewhere in the 'lore' of Dr Who?

Perhaps that's why he can't regenerate forever, he'd end up as a sperm and have nowhere to regenerate to


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah I heard that too, about the Doctor getting younger each regeneration.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Isn't there something about the Doctor looking younger on each regeneration somewhere in the 'lore' of Dr Who?
> 
> Perhaps that's why he can't regenerate forever, he'd end up as a sperm and have nowhere to regenerate to





ChrisC said:


> Yeah I heard that too, about the Doctor getting younger each regeneration.



I think that's a myth.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 3, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Isn't there something about the Doctor looking younger on each regeneration somewhere in the 'lore' of Dr Who?
> 
> Perhaps that's why he can't regenerate forever, he'd end up as a sperm and have nowhere to regenerate to


Yeah, it's bollocks; Jon Pertwee was (IIRC) older than Pat Troughton, and Colin Baker was older than Peter Davison.

I'm quite intrigued by Smith, actually; it's really rather daring for them to break one of the last remaining taboos around the role and cast a very young actor.

Oh, and rollinder - Cold Fusion is ace. Apparently, before they found out that Sylvester McCoy was going to turn into Paul McGann in the TV movie, the novel was going to end with Davison machine-gunning McCoy and triggering the regeneration...


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2009)

indeed... the 6th doctor was older than the 5th and the 7th doctor was older than the 6th.

9th doctor might have been older than the 8th too actually


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 3, 2009)

strung_out said:


> indeed... the 6th doctor was older than the 5th and the 7th doctor was older than the 6th.
> 
> 9th doctor might have been older than the 8th too actually


Well, we never saw McGann's Doctor regenerate, so he might've ended up as a snowy-haired old duffer like Hartnell. I like to think he lived to a ripe old age.


----------



## rollinder (Jan 3, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> Oh, and rollinder - Cold Fusion is ace.


yeah it is, got it as a surprise present from my mum one birthday/Christmas, the only other time she bought me a Doctor Who book at random it turned out to be Gareth Robert's Zamper which is both pretty grim and boring.




elevendayempire said:


> Apparently, before they found out that Sylvester McCoy was going to turn into Paul McGann in the TV movie, the novel was going to end with Davison machine-gunning McCoy and triggering the regeneration...


really - fuck!


----------



## rollinder (Jan 3, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> Well, we never saw McGann's Doctor regenerate, so he might've ended up as a snowy-haired old duffer like Hartnell. I like to think he lived to a ripe old age.


 
he's still going strong on BBC7's radio plays/the cds isn't he?


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 3, 2009)

Apart from anything else he won't be on screen as the new Dr until October 2010....so a while to go yet !


----------



## 8ball (Jan 3, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 4, 2009)

I was a bit "wtf?" as I was fully expecting Joseph, but once I'd settled down he grew on me.

Good Doctor hair, interesting face. Reminded me of Corey Feldman a bit.

Is the pic of him by the TARDIS his _Who_ clobber? If so I like. Black jacket black jeans black jumper (or is it navy ) hopefully chunky white trainers too 

Not really bothered about the poshness, and who knows he might adopt an accent like Tennant did.


----------



## Azrael (Jan 4, 2009)

Well that was left-field! 

Matt Smith was alright in _The Ruby in the Smoke_, despite the mockney accent. I think he was in the _History Boys_ also. Still, "indifferent" sums my feelings up. 

He's either going to be brilliant in the role, or else a joke; not seeing a middle ground. 

Still, Mr Moffat's not put a foot wrong on the new _Who_ to date, so for now I'll trust he saw something in the auditions beyond Mr Smith's curious forehead.


----------



## purplex (Jan 4, 2009)

This took prime spot on the 10 o'clock news, the situation in gaza came next


----------



## rollinder (Jan 4, 2009)

purplex said:


> This took prime spot on the 10 o'clock news, the situation in gaza came next


well that's fucking wrong, however much you love Doctor Who


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2009)

What a bag of shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## strung out (Jan 4, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> Well, we never saw McGann's Doctor regenerate, so he might've ended up as a snowy-haired old duffer like Hartnell. I like to think he lived to a ripe old age.



well i was thinking more of the ages of the actors at the time they got the part, but i agree, i'm sure mcgann lived to a ripe old age


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 4, 2009)

He's too young, end of. The actor has to be older. Sorry.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 4, 2009)

I just watched Dr Who Confidential, and the new DR came across quite well. Truly crazy hair, but then it's not as if the Doctors have a history of looking normal. I'm surprised people think he's posh. 

I _think_ he might be 26 and the youngest ever doctor. The programme wasn't quite clear on that point, but I worked it out somehow.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 4, 2009)

The interview on BBC.co.uk/doctorwho shows him being quite whacked by the idea of being the Doctor, he comes across quite well. But I am not sure how they're gonna dress him...The "mock up" is pure fanfic...


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm disappointed it wasn't Paterson Joseph but, thinking about it, I reckon Matt Smith will be just great. I reckon he'll bring a real sense of "oddness" to the role. And he's a Northampton boy, which makes me very happy!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 4, 2009)

Tbh, they should have picked someone with gravitas. Someone like Brian Blessed.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 4, 2009)

purplex said:


> This took prime spot on the 10 o'clock news, the situation in gaza came next



Another example of how the news has been 'dumbed down' in recent years. Only a couple of months ago it was Sergeantgate that was dominating TV news slots...sigh.


----------



## claphamboy (Jan 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> given how the Master has managed to scavenge life well after his alloted regeneration span of 12, I think the doc will go on



When they next bring the Master back I reckon they should cast Peter Mandelson. 



mentalchik said:


> Apart from anything else he won't be on screen as the new Dr until October 2010....so a while to go yet !



Didn't they say filming starts in 6 months for launch in the spring of 2010?


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 4, 2009)

claphamboy said:


> Didn't they say filming starts in 6 months for launch in the spring of 2010?



http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/jan/03/doctor-who-matt-smith


bout halfway down the page.....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 4, 2009)

but at the end of dr who confidential it quite blatantly says ' the 11 th doctor will be here spring 2010' 

id rather trust the bbc than the guardian , of course it all could mean that the regeneration happens in spring but the series proper starts in Oct.....


----------



## liampreston (Jan 4, 2009)

Don't suppose the CGI morphing will be too hard to do....Heheh

Er, here's a clip of Matt Smith in action. Can he tame the hair....


----------



## Augie March (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmm... I'd never heard of him before this, but his CV sounds impressove. They're obviously taking a bit of a punt on casting someone so realtively unknown in the role, so they must have pretty good faith in him.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 4, 2009)

I've just realised that he's three weeks younger than me.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 4, 2009)

Watching the extended interview with him on the Who site, I do rather like him. After you get over the shock of him being so young - and it's nice that they've broken one of the show's taboos with the casting - he's very interesting. Very quirky, very physical, lots of mad hand gestures and big hair and suchlike. I suspect he may well be the Tom Baker to Tennant's Jon Pertwee. If that makes any sense.

Hope they dress him like Baker, too. Actually, just take Baker's costume from his early years, when he just looked like a 70s doctoral student, and lose the scarf. That'd work pretty well.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 4, 2009)

apart from being a little concerned that i won't be able to fancy this doctor without worrying for my cradle-snatching ways, i think it might be good.

he looks a little like an alien, which is good - but also like a scifi geek in a way i find amusing.  I like his big fringe topiary too.

the whole casting decision has to have been motivated by a desire to find a doctor who might commit for the longer term - a young 'near-nobody' will allow that more easily.  

tennant was a great choice, but then while he was filming his first series Blackpool and especially Cassanova were big Tv sucesses - and his career began to look like it might become 'household name' anyway.  

ecceleston was alsways an odd choice from that perspective - however faltering he does have a hollywood identity - and putting that on hold for the 'Who' years was always borrowed time.  For the same reason, it was obvious we wouldn't get Robert Carlysle, and especially not Bill Nighy.  

Patterson Joseph was viable - But Chiwetel Ejiofor / idris Elba were never, despite the obvious appeal of a black doctor.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 4, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Judging book by it's cover, but



The boy looks like David Tennant with a bad case of acromegaly.

Why do I get the feeling that Auntie Beeb are playing the ratings game (plus possibly also getting in a young'un so that he sticks around for more than 3 seasons)?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 4, 2009)

no VP, the beeb chose him because he went to the same school as me


----------



## Balbi (Jan 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> no VP, the beeb chose him because he went to the same school as me



any fule kno, it's cos he went to school with me


----------



## Azrael (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's Matt Smith in _Ruby in the Smoke_. 

I'm coming round to the idea of him as the Doctor. Like others have said, he's got that quirky look that could suit the role to a tee. Brave bit of casting by Mr Moffat, let's hope it comes off. 

Wished they'd shown the audition tapes in the dire _Confidential_ episode. They kept saying how Mr Smith had blown them all away, and I kept replying, "Great. But remember the prime rule of good writing: show, don't tell!"

That was probably the worst launch Mr Smith could have got. I imagine it can only get better!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2009)

Azrael said:


> They kept saying how Mr Smith had blown them all away, and I kept replying, "Great. But remember the prime rule of good writing: show, don't tell!"


And I kept thinking: "He's unknown.  I bet it was his fees that 'blew them away'..."  God I'm cynical.  

Anyway, I don't know the guy.  He might be great.  We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Azrael (Jan 5, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> And I kept thinking: "He's unknown.  I bet it was his fees that 'blew them away'..."  God I'm cynical.


 

"Minister, a cynic is what an idealist calls a realist." 

Ah well, as you say, we'll know in 2010. (Or maybe 2009 if they bump off Doc10 before the end of the final special.)


----------



## punkrockfaggot (Jan 5, 2009)

They'll have him starting to regenerate just as t he titles go, and 'Doctor who will return in 2010', leaving millions of people over the country to go *"NNNNYYYYAAAAARRRGHGGHGHGH"*


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 5, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> no VP, the beeb chose him because he went to the same school as me





Balbi said:


> any fule kno, it's cos he went to school with me



No it's coz he went to the same school as all of my sons................and you two as well !


----------



## scifisam (Jan 5, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> No it's coz he went to the same school as all of my sons................and you two as well !



You lot and your kids all went to his school - definitive proof that one thing he's not is posh.


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 5, 2009)

scifisam said:


> You lot and your kids all went to his school - definitive proof that one thing he's not is posh.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 5, 2009)

He makes an expert point, to be honest mental. We're all fucking twats


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 5, 2009)

Balbi said:


> He makes an expert point, to be honest mental. We're all fucking twats



Speak for yourself you...........









twat


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 6, 2009)

Balbi said:


> any fule kno, it's cos he went to school with me



The poor bastard, going to school with a Viennetta thief and the man with the world's most ridiculous board-user name.  

(((((Matt Smith)))))


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 6, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> No it's coz he went to the same school as all of my sons................and you two as well !



Your poor sons.

Although I'm starting to get the impression that everyone in Northamptonshire either knows everyone else, or is related to them, reading this thread.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 6, 2009)

I wont be giving the puberty ridden runt a welcome in this hillside

maybe i could hold protests at all shoots - i mean i stumble across at least 3 a week when they are filming


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 6, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Your poor sons.
> 
> Although I'm starting to get the impression that everyone in Northamptonshire either knows everyone else, or is related to them, reading this thread.





Pretty much !


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 6, 2009)

the fen_wife's brother went to the same school.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2009)

Balbi said:


> He makes an expert point, to be honest mental. We're all fucking twats



She. 

Fucking twats is quite a pleasurable activity, IME, depending on whose twat it is.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh ffs, I thought i'd fixed my 'he or she-meter'


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Oh ffs, I thought i'd fixed my 'he or she-meter'



Well, I have an ambiguous name, like sci-fi, and have a girlfriend, so TBH I'm not surprised that people sometimes think I'm a man.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 6, 2009)

great answer


----------



## Santino (Jan 6, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Fucking twats is quite a pleasurable activity, IME, depending on whose twat it is.




I've never known sam to be quite so frank as that


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> The poor bastard, going to school with a Viennetta thief and the man with the world's most ridiculous board-user name.
> 
> (((((Matt Smith)))))



It made him the Time Lord he is today


----------

